# [HIRING] Local Screen Printer



## Nickev (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey,

I am seeking a local experienced screen printer. We have a full section of our warehouse dedicated to screen printing.We are in Tempe, Arizona.

We only need a part time printer who can come down whenever we call and have a job. We get occasional jobs and do our own work as well.

Qualifications:
- Age: Must be older than 18 years of age
- Must speak English or Spanish (preferably english)
- Must be willing to commute to Tempe, Arizona whenever jobs pop up.

Please message or email me: [email protected]

with any questions!

Thanks!


----------



## Nickev (Apr 13, 2015)

BUMP. We are looking for someone ASAP! We can discuss pay privatey.


----------

